# Reputation System



## Seedlessone (Dec 8, 2006)

I like the fact of having a reputation sytstem. Sometimes it is nice to see if a person has been around a lil bit and plus knows what they are talking about. Maybe the idea could be tossed around.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2006)

the reputation system is setup there is a bar under gallery: and to add to a reputation just click the weights beside the post #


----------



## mogie (Dec 9, 2006)

Considering I have been doing this as long as I have I still pull some real stupid mistakes. You would think I would learn from my mistakes but sometimes I just repeat them. LOL


----------



## Widow Maker (Dec 10, 2006)

Im a jewel in the rough.


----------



## mogie (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay here is a stupid question how do I get to gallery?


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, there maybe a few shady people around here, such as RollIt Up, Widow Maker, and Garden Knowm, but like my mother used to say " DO YOUR HOME WORK!".


Since I grow in Rockwool, have sterile grow rooms, use high dollar equipment, do cloning, crossbreeding, grow over 20 verities of cannabis, been growing over 30 years, never ever have any problems with my grows, and so on.....I guess I'm one of those shady fellows you had better watch out for!

​


----------

